# صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد تنهال بالاسئلة الصاعقة لحازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل بخصوص جنس



## Son Ava Karas (17 أبريل 2012)

*

صفحة  كلنا خالد سعيد توجه أسئلة للشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، إذا ثبت أن  أحد  هذه الإجابات خاطئ فبالتأكيد الأوراق مزورة بالفعل، وإذا ثبت أنها  صحيح  فكيف نفسر وجود اسم والدة الشيخ في قواعد بيانات الانتخابات  الأمريكية  كمواطنة أمريكية من حقها المشاركة في انتخابات الرئاسة  التمهيدية في يونيو  القادم:

 ١) هل هذه هي صورة والدة حضرتك؟





 ٢) هل اسم الوالدة بالانجليزية في المستندات الأمريكية:
 Nawal Abdelaziz Nour

 ٣) هل تاريخ الميلاد المثبت في الجرين كارد الذي بحوزتكم هو:
 3 نوفمبر 1946

 ٤) هل عنوان سكن الوالدة في أمريكا والمثبت في أوراقها الرسمية هو:
 رقم المنزل: 844
 الشارع: 5th St
 المدينة: Santa Monica
 الولاية: CA
 الصندوق البريدي: 90403

 ٥) هل رقم هاتف الوالدة في أمريكا كان:
 3106567729

 إذا كانت أحد إجابات أحد هذه الأسئلة الخمس بـ لا فنرجو من حضرتك إنقاذا   للوضع ورفعا للحرج وتبيينا للإعلام النفي وإخراج المستندات الأمريكية التي   بحوزتكم وتنفي هذه التفاصيل حتى يتبين للناس ونساندك جميعا.

 وإذا كانت الإجابة بنعم، فكيف نفسر حينما ندخل هذه البيانات في الموقع:
https://lavote.net/SECURED/VOTER_REG

 Last : Nour
 Birth Date: 11/03/1946
 House Number: 844
 Zip Code: 90403

 تظهر لنا أن والدتك مقيدة بسجلات الناخبين في الانتخابات الأمريكية ..   وإذا رأينا شروط التسجيل نجد أن أول شرط أن يثبت الناخب أن لديه الجنسية   الأمريكية؟
http://www.sos.ca.gov/elections/elections_vr.htm

 نحن لا زلنا نبحث عن الحق، ونريد من الشيخ بيان الحقيقة بما لديه من مستندات .. حتى يمكن للجميع دعمه ومساندته.

 اللهم أرنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه.*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أبريل 2012)

*بصرف النظر عن اذا كانت معاها جنسية او لا*
*الموقع بيكتب الاتى للبيانات الموجودة*
PRESIDENTIAL PRIMARY PRELIMINARY ELECTION 
*ودى معناها انه يحق له الانتخاب فى الانتخابات الرئاسية التمهيدية الاولية .. فحامل الاقامة الدائمة*
*(جرين كارد) يحق له التصويت فى المحليات*
*وانتخابات الولاية فقط .. ولا يحق له التصويت فى الانتخابات الرئاسية النهائية .. والله اعلم *​


----------



## antonius (17 أبريل 2012)

*



ودى معناها انه يحق له الانتخاب فى الانتخابات 
الرئاسية التمهيدية الاولية .. فحامل الاقامة الدائمة
(جرين كارد) يحق له 
التصويت فى المحليات
وانتخابات الولاية فقط .. ولا يحق له التصويت فى الانتخابات الرئاسية النهائية .. 
والله اعلم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*كلام غير دقيق بالمرة...التصويت للمجنسين فقط في كل انواع الانتخابات و غير المجنس لا يحق له التسجيل للانتخاب


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أبريل 2012)

antonius قال:


> كلام غير دقيق بالمرة...التصويت للمجنسين فقط في كل انواع الانتخابات و غير المجنس لا يحق له التسجيل للانتخاب


*عيب عليك يا انطونيوس .. ارجع لصفحة حقوق*
*حاملى الاقامة الدائمة فى الانتخاب *
*لو لقيتها ادينى تقييم ملقتهاش يبقى سامحنى انا ترجمتها غلط .. *​


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (17 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *بصرف النظر عن اذا كانت معاها جنسية او لا*
> *الموقع بيكتب الاتى للبيانات الموجودة*
> PRESIDENTIAL PRIMARY PRELIMINARY ELECTION
> *ودى معناها انه يحق له الانتخاب فى الانتخابات الرئاسية التمهيدية الاولية .. فحامل الاقامة الدائمة*
> ...



كلام أنطونيوس صحيح أخي ياسر 

يعني لازم يكون معاه الجنسية ومقيم في الولاية


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أبريل 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> كلام أنطونيوس صحيح أخي ياسر
> 
> يعني لازم يكون معاه الجنسية ومقيم في الولاية


*عشان خاطرك يا ابو حمزة هاحط الفقرة والصفحة *

*The Right to Vote*
​
One of the most important privileges of democracy in the United States of America is the right to participate in choosing elected officials through voting in elections. There are many different types of elections in the United States, such as *federal* elections,* state* elections or *local* elections. Only U.S. citizens can vote in *federal* elections. Registering to vote or voting in a federal election is a crime if you are not a U.S. citizen.  Non-U.S. citizens, including permanent residents (green card holders), who vote, or register to vote, in a federal election also can be denied naturalization and/or removed (deported) from the United States. 
There are very few jurisdictions where a non-U.S. citizen may vote in a local election.  However, this web site does *not* provide information regarding voting qualifications for state and local elections.  You can obtain information regarding voting qualifications in local elections from your local voting authority.  It is important to remember that even if you are allowed to vote in a local election, you are not eligible to vote in a federal election if you are not a U.S. citizen, nor in any other election that requires you to be a U.S. citizen.

http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/us...nnel=fb853a4107083210VgnVCM100000082ca60aRCRD​


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (17 أبريل 2012)

كل ولاية وليها قاوانينها ده اللي بيأكده الكلام

إرجع حضرتك للرابط الآتي وهو خاص بانتخابات داخل كاليفورنيا الصفحة 3 شروط التقديم 

https://www.sos.ca.gov/elections/register-to-vote/app-pdf/english-blank.pdf

To register to vote in California, you must be:


A United States citizen,
A resident of California,


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أبريل 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> كل ولاية وليها قاوانينها ده اللي بيأكده الكلام
> 
> إرجع حضرتك للرابط الآتي وهو خاص بانتخابات داخل كاليفورنيا الصفحة 3 شروط التقديم
> 
> ...


*اذن كما قلت لك .. ليس شرطا لكى تنتخب فى امريكا ان تكون من حاملى الجنسية*
*ودا اللى انا وضحته .. فيمكنك حسب قانون*
*كل ولاية ان تنتخب فى الانتخابات المحلية*
*او الولاية .. وانا ايضا وضحت فى كلامى*
*انى لا اتكلم عن والدة حازم .. راجع مشاركتى *​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أبريل 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeucgUbJugQ&feature=player_embedded

*ذا هو اخر بيان لشيخ طلع البارحه باليل قاعد يفضحهم مستند مستند يمه اسد تهابه الوحوش مطمئن واثق من نفسه ولاهمه شئ ولا هزو شعره
من راسه هو جاوب على كل اسئله اللي طرحتها ذي الصفحه حقت خالد
وقال باقي المستندات اللي قدمها للمحكمه من وثيقه وغيرها بينشرها ها اليومين هو بس ينتظر رد عليه اليوم  يمشون بالقانون والا هو ناشر يعني ناشر*


----------



## أَمَة (17 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *عشان خاطرك يا ابو حمزة هاحط الفقرة والصفحة *​
> *The Right to Vote*​


 

توضيح لأهم ما جاء في الفقرة:


 
  There are many different types of elections in the United States, such as *federal* elections,* state* elections or *local* elections. Only U.S. citizens can vote in *federal* elections ​ 

الكلام هنا واضح وليس فيه التباس انه يحق للمواطن الأمريكي فقط *أن يدلي بصوته في الإنتخابات الفديرالية.* ​ 
أما *الإنتخابات المحلية* التي يحق فيها لغير المواطن الأمريكي هي ما جاء في الكلام التالي: ​ 
There are very *few* jurisdictions where a non-U.S. citizen may vote in a local election.​ 
والمقصود بها الإنتخابات في تشريعات جديدة في الولاية المحلية التي يقيم بها الحاصل على إذن إقامة دائمة (Green Card). ​ 
 لاحظ كلمة (few) في (*few* jurisdictions) يعني،  قليلةٌ هي الإنتخابات المسموح بها للحاصلين على إذن إقامة. هي عادة تشريعات ليس لها صفة سياسية بل إدارية تخص المجتمع مثل زيادة أو تنقيص الضريبة على المشتريات، او فرض ضرائب جديدة أو امور تتعلق بالمدارس والتعليم، إقامة منشأت جديدة وفتح طرقات وغيرها من التشريعات المشابهة. 
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 أبريل 2012)

*برضو كل شىء بمشيئة ربنا
وكلنا تحت أمره 
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (17 أبريل 2012)

*يفضح مين يا حاج
شيخك كداب وابن ستين كدابة 
لو امه معاها الجرين كارد فقط ومتجنستش كان قدم الجرين كارد
لانه عارف انه نصاب وكداب وان الحكومة الامريكية لما بتمنح الجنسية لمواطن بتسحب منه الجرين كارد قاعد ينصب عليكم
فين الجرين كارد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لسه مصدقين الخرتيت دا ورايحين وراه شمال شمال يمين يمين
ربنا يشفيكم يا مصريين من الاسلام اللى صدى عقولكم وخلاكم تجروا ورا اللى بدقون منغير تفكير 

*


----------



## أَمَة (17 أبريل 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> كل ولاية وليها قاوانينها ده اللي بيأكده الكلام





أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> إرجع حضرتك للرابط الآتي وهو خاص بانتخابات داخل كاليفورنيا الصفحة 3 شروط التقديم
> 
> https://www.sos.ca.gov/elections/register-to-vote/app-pdf/english-blank.pdf
> 
> ...



 صحيح أن الكلام يؤكد أن لكل ولاية قوانينها، ولكن ...  التبس فهم الكلام المنقول *(*من الموقع الرسمي  لولاية كاليفورنيا الخاص بـِ الإنتخابات في ولاية كاليفورنيا*)* على ناقله / الأخ أبو حمزة السيوطي. 


لكي يحق الإنتخاب في كاليفورنيا على الناخب:

 أن يكون مواطنا أمريكيا، و 
"مقيما في كاليفورنيا" (A resident of California) .
ليس المقصود بـِ "المقيم" الحاصل على إذن إقامة دائم (Green Card) بل المواطن الأمريكي المقيم في كاليفورنيا. 

السبب هو أنه لا يحق للمواطن امريكي المقيم في ولاية أخرى واسمه مقيد في سجلاتها الإنتخابية  أن ينتخب في ولاية كاليفورنيا، إلا إذا انتقل من ولايته للإقامة في ولاية كاليفورنيا وقيَّد اسمه في سجلاتها الإنتخابية لكي يتمكن من الإدلاء بصوته في إنتخابات مستقبلية. 

لو كان الحاصل على إذن إقامة دأئم هو المقصود، لقِيلَ (Non-U.S. Citizen resident of California)
وليس (A resident of California). هذا هو العرف الكلامي المستعمل في أمريكا للتمييز بين المواطن المقيم والمقيم بإذن إقامة.


----------



## أَمَة (17 أبريل 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> * الحكومة الامريكية لما بتمنح الجنسية لمواطن بتسحب منه الجرين كارد *


 

كلام سليم!


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أبريل 2012)

أمة قال:


> توضيح لأهم ما جاء في الفقرة:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هى التشريعات فى امريكا بيعملولها تصويت .. عمار يا امريكا .. يعتى لو قالو هانعمل ضرايب .. يقوموا يطرحوها للتصويت و الشعب يقول لا .. فتتلغى الضرايب .. نفسى نبقى زى *
*امريكا  بس اعتقد لو كان مقصود بيها تشريعات كانوا حطوا كلمة Legislation*
*على حد علمى .. لكن الكلمة مقصود بيها قوانين الولايات هى التى تحدد التصويت لحاملى الاقامة الدائمة وهى قليلة زى ما ذكرتى .. وانا فاكرك يا امة*
*من ايام البال توك وعبارتك الجميلة "اخدم بفرحة" هههههه دا لو كنت انت طبعا *​


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (17 أبريل 2012)

أمة قال:


> صحيح أن الكلام يؤكد أن لكل ولاية قوانينها، ولكن ...  التبس فهم الكلام المنقول *(*من الموقع الرسمي  لولاية كاليفورنيا الخاص بـِ الإنتخابات في ولاية كاليفورنيا*)* على ناقله / الأخ أبو حمزة السيوطي.
> 
> 
> لكي يحق الإنتخاب في كاليفورنيا على الناخب:
> ...



جزاك الله خيراً يا أستاذة وهو ده قصدي لم يلتبس علي الكلام بل أردت أن أقول للأخ ياسر إنه لا يحق لوالدته التصويت إلا إذا كانت حاصلة على الجنسية " مش إقامة " ومن سكان الولاية بحسب قانون الكاليفورنيا .. يعني أن متفق مع مضمون ما جاء في كلام صفحة خالد سعيد

وشكراً


----------



## أَمَة (17 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *هى التشريعات فى امريكا بيعملولها تصويت .. عمار يا امريكا .. يعتى لو قالو هانعمل ضرايب .. يقوموا يطرحوها للتصويت و الشعب يقول لا .. فتتلغى الضرايب .. نفسى نبقى زى *
> *امريكا  بس اعتقد لو كان مقصود بيها تشريعات كانوا حطوا كلمة Legislation*
> *على حد علمى .. لكن الكلمة مقصود بيها قوانين الولايات هى التى تحدد التصويت لحاملى الاقامة الدائمة وهى قليلة زى ما ذكرتى .. وانا فاكرك يا امة*​
> *من ايام البال توك وعبارتك الجميلة "اخدم بفرحة" هههههه دا لو كنت انت طبعا *​


كلامك سليم  أخ ياسر!
لا يمكن لمشروع قانون أن يصبح قانونا لو أكثرية الشعب رفضته في الإنتخابات. ​أين نحن من أمريكاّ! هيهات! نحتاج الى مئات السنين ليتمع  مواطنون الدول العربية بما يتمتع به المواطن أو المقيم في أمريكا.​ 
بالنسبة للتشريعات والقوانين ، كل ولاية لها تشريعاتها المحلية التي لا تتعارض مع القوانين الفديرالية. وكل مدينة داخل الولاية الواحدة لها أيضا قوانينها المحلية التي لا تتعارض مع قوانين الولاية. كضرائب المشتريات على سبيل المثال. ​ 

لكي يحق لصاحب الصوت الإنتخابي أن يدلي بصوته في مدينة ما يجب أن يكون اسمه مقيدا في سجلاتها الإتخابية. 
..........​ 
كما تعلم كلمة (legislation) تعني التشريع و سن القوانين 
وتختلف عن كلمة (jurisdiction) التي تعني: 
(1) السلطان القضائي الذي هو: حق أو سلطة النظر في الدعاوي والفصل فيها. 
(2) حق الدولة ذات السيادة والتشريع 
(3) نطاق سلطة ما أو مداها. ​ 
الإنتخابت تقع في نطاق السلطان القضائي الذي ينظر في *ما يمكن أو لا يمكن* (May vote) التصويت عليه من قبل المقيم الذي لا يحمل الجنسية الأمريكية.
 إذن إمكانية الإدلاء بصوته تكون في *نطاق قليل جدا* مما تحدده سلطة قضائية معينة. وهذا هو بالتحديد المقصود في الجملة المفيدة التالية: 

There are *very* *few* jurisdictions where a non-U.S. citizen may vote in a local election​ 

أرجو أن اكون تمكنت من التوضيح.

على فكرة، أنا هي التي لا تزال "تخدم بفرح" كما هو مبين تحت اسمي، ولكني لست من خدام البالتوك ولم اكن أبدا.

ملاحظة لمشرفي القسم المباركين. أرجو ألا تعتبروا مشاركاتي هذه تحويل القسم الى حواري أو نقاش، إنما للفائدة لأن ما يعرفه معظم أحباؤنا واهلنا في العالم العربي عن قوانين امريكا ليس بذات الدقة المطلوبة.

سلام ونعمة للجميع ​


----------



## أَمَة (17 أبريل 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً يا أستاذة وهو ده قصدي لم يلتبس علي الكلام بل أردت أن أقول للأخ ياسر إنه لا يحق لوالدته التصويت إلا إذا كانت حاصلة على الجنسية " مش إقامة " ومن سكان الولاية بحسب قانون الكاليفورنيا .. يعني أن متفق مع مضمون ما جاء في كلام صفحة خالد سعيد
> 
> وشكراً



 
ممتاز أن الكلام لم يلتبس عليك. 

للعلم، لم أقرأ ما جاء في كلام صفحة خالد سعيد ولكني أردت التوضيح فقط فيما يتعلق بالفقرة المقتبسة عن قوانين كاليفورنيا.

شكرا لك.


----------



## Son Ava Karas (18 أبريل 2012)

إضافة بسيطة  






* قال «جون مورتون»، مدير مكتب الهجرة بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، مؤكدا أن «حصول الأم على (الجرين كارد) بكفالة من ابنتها أمريكية الجنسية  يجعل الجرين كارد صالحة لمدة 5 سنوات تحصل بعدها الأم على الجنسية  الأمريكية تلقائيًا»* 


*مسؤول أمريكي لـ«المصري اليوم»: الحصول على «جرين كارد» خطوة أساسية لأخذ الجنسية*


----------

